
Live startup legal advice - lawdingo
I'm testing a new concept that lets startup founders get live legal advice over skype. The lawyers on the site are real startup and business lawyers in California and are offering free consultations and discounted rates to startups.<p>Give it a try at www.lawdingo.com, and then let me know your thoughts here!
======
Killah911
Would be nice if there were some type of Scheduling mechanism. They're all
"away" or "unavailable"

------
abbasmehdi
Cool! Is calling necessary? I'd rather just send them a message over Skype.

~~~
lawdingo
Good feedback. Technically, you can do that to. Just call them, but cancel the
video part of it and just chat normally.

------
r00fus
Is lawdingo.com a play on words of mandingo?

